# Protein,Fat,Carb



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I was curies, what is everyone's racing mix for young birds consist of in meaning, Protein %, Fat % and Carb %


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Here's a link that I hope will explain everything about feeding.

http://www.npausa.com/keeping/feeding.htm


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks but I don't need a web site I was wondering what everyone else feed consist of,
The reason is because I am tiring low protein, in between Fat, high carbs and I have notice my birds flying like machines around the loft and ranging. I did this a hole month and they have really surprised me.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Lovelace said:


> Thanks but I don't need a web site I was wondering what everyone else feed consist of,
> The reason is because I am tiring low protein, in between Fat, high carbs and I have notice my birds flying like machines around the loft and ranging. I did this a hole month and they have really surprised me.


Sounds like you are on the right track. If I were to race, I would emulate Jos Thone's mix or Van Elsaker's mix. Two European fliers that make it simple and win. About 12-14% fat, with a bunch of corn and lighter grains. Low in peas etc. They have a base mix and move from there. The longer races get more fat etc. I emulate them with a base mix of about 12% protein. I use this all year except breeding season. Birds have tones of energy and stay thin. Secrets of champions also has a good explanation of feeding. My base mix pretty much consists of the following:

50lbs Excello breeder 16% protien
50lbs Excello Premium or World cup feed 14%
50 lbs of corn
50 lbs of a mixture milo, millet and wheat. 

gives a great variety of grains. Excello has way too many peas and is a very heavy mix. I dilute it down with lighter gains. I think you can make it simple. 

If you can share your secret, let us know what you are using?


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Sounds like you are on the right track. If I were to race, I would emulate Jos Thone's mix or Van Elsaker's mix. Two European fliers that make it simple and win. About 12-14% fat, with a bunch of corn and lighter grains. Low in peas etc. They have a base mix and move from there. The longer races get more fat etc. I emulate them with a base mix of about 12% protein. I use this all year except breeding season. Birds have tones of energy and stay thin. Secrets of champions also has a good explanation of feeding. My base mix pretty much consists of the following:
> 
> 50lbs Excello breeder 16% protien
> 50lbs Excello Premium or World cup feed 14%
> ...


That's basically what I do, also.

My base mix is about 13 grains and has 13% protein, 4% fats and 64% carbs. It is 30% corn and 15% peas and a lot of small grains.

For breeding I add peas to up the protein. For racing I add safflower and/or peanuts to up the fats. In winter I add corn to give them more "heat". 

Where I am still tweaking is in some of the in-between places. For instance, I like to keep the young birds on the breeding mix for a while but I hate reducing the protein knowing that they are still developing. Right now the young birds are in the routing phase and I've switched them to the base mix hoping it keeps their energy up. I can't definitively say what is best for YB at this stage.


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

My feed mix consist of 3 grains Corn,Safflower,Brown rice the Protein is about 10%
Fat 7.2% Carbs 80% and TDN 87.2% my birds are really flying like machines and they have more energy they I ever seen and feel really good in the hands, I use to feed 15 different grains with 14% protein 4.2% fat I don't remember the carbs.
I will never go back to this.


----------



## treejumper (Mar 6, 2013)

*Grain mix*



Lovelace said:


> My feed mix consist of 3 grains Corn,Safflower,Brown rice the Protein is about 10%
> Fat 7.2% Carbs 80% and TDN 87.2% my birds are really flying like machines and they have more energy they I ever seen and feel really good in the hands, I use to feed 15 different grains with 14% protein 4.2% fat I don't remember the carbs.
> I will never go back to this.


Do you mix your feed your self or buy it already mixed.Thanks you guys for sharing your information.Earl


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

I mix it myself.


----------



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

Lovelace said:


> Thanks but I don't need a web site I was wondering what everyone else feed consist of,
> The reason is because I am tiring low protein, in between Fat, high carbs and I have notice my birds flying like machines around the loft and ranging. I did this a hole month and they have really surprised me.


young bird need high protein till they reach 2 or three months. then change their diet with high carb, low fat, low protein in training.. 

high carbo in their diet produce high fats store on liver.. as we know fats are their energy..


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

They are January hatches.


----------



## JhrSarip (Mar 2, 2021)

Lovelace said:


> My feed mix consist of 3 grains Corn,Safflower,Brown rice the Protein is about 10%
> Fat 7.2% Carbs 80% and TDN 87.2% my birds are really flying like machines and they have more energy they I ever seen and feel really good in the hands, I use to feed 15 different grains with 14% protein 4.2% fat I don't remember the carbs.
> I will never go back to this.


----------



## JhrSarip (Mar 2, 2021)

What is the ration of your mix?? Corn, Safflower and Brown Rice


----------

